

Tell HN:  Unexpected and rapid promotion in company, advice needed. - eof

I started working for a company in the middle of July as a developer.  I am horribly managed, but it's a good company and they definitely mean well, but I am the first full time programmer they have ever had.<p>I report, (soon to be reported) to the Director of Technology, he did about 40 / 30 / 30 sysop, framework specific web stuff (messing with our cms), and management.<p>I asked for and got 55k when I started.  I picked the number out of thin air, I imagine I could have got a bit higher without much effort had I asked.<p>Anyway the Director of Technology is leaving, and they are coming to me, not necessarily as a Director of Technology, but to advise them on what to do and to let me take as much of that job on as I want/feel comfortable with.<p>Our key servers are managed by rackspace.  I am a very good php hacker, trying to get more into python, think a lot about getting my own thing going etc.<p>I am not a seasoned sysop in terms of controlling a server serving &#62;1M hits a day.  I've used linux exclusively for years.<p>I am very comfortable with my current position, but have <i>a lot</i> to say about how the company is leveraging technology and software, and I know it's my opportunity to be listened to on that.<p>I have no idea what to ask for in terms of compensation, what to think about, etc.  I am 27, with nearly no 'corporate' (this is a small company &#60; 50 people plus a couple dozen free lancers here and there) experience, no management experience.  My current salary is about double what income I was used to my whole life.<p>Thanks for anything.
======
ia
First, congratulations. That's an incredible opportunity. As for salary, I'd
ask for a percentage of what the Director of Technology was making--say 85% of
his salary (number pulled out of thin air). That way you acknowledge that you
are a bit green and will make mistakes, but are eager to learn and get the job
done. It also gives the higher-ups an idea of how much of your old boss's
responsibilities you are comfortable taking on.

That said, I think once the talk about compensation and responsibilities is
had, the answers to your other questions will fall into place.

------
kngspook
So the stereotype among engineers is that they dislike going into management.
If you're not one of those engineers, how well do you (honestly) think you
could step up to the CTO role?

I've been reading about management and engineering management since I was a
teenager, and I'd be absolutely delighted if an opportunity like that landed
in my lap.

~~~
eof
I am delighted. From a technical stand point, I have no qualms whatsoever with
being able to handle the specifics. What I am not so sure about is the whole
being a grown up and shooting the shit with the CEO and whatnot.

I have never thought about being in management. My long term goals definitely
revolve around residual income and freedom more than success within a company.

~~~
sdrinf
That's not really a plastic way to look at it. One of the highest predictor of
success (in both entrepreneurship and life) is "rolling with the punches". So
if life handles you lemon? Make a tea, and get the best of it.

You're a twenty-something. Your larger window of opportunity to "get your own
thing going" is a direct function of, well if not age, then exactly things
like this that builds up experience, connections, and exposure to pressure-
intensive situations, _that you will wish you had_ whenever you decide to
strike out on your own.

Despite what you read on HN, there is really no rush. So use this opportunity
as a stepping stone upwards, wherever it leads.

------
niccolop
Do you enjoy the work? Or are you eager to progress your career?

Hopefully, the answer to both is yes, even if it's only 'yes' to one, it still
sounds like it may be a good opportunity.

Do you have an idea you'd like to start up? This may be excellent experience
to get you ready to be a Director of Technology/CTO...

